# Excel 2003: Drei Zellen vergleichen, in der dritten Zeichen ausgeben?



## preko (27. Februar 2008)

Hi,

zunächst einmal sorry für die Überschrift - sollte eigentlich auf zwei Zellen gemünzt sein und nicht auf drei! 

Ich habe z. B. zwei Zellen (A1 und A2). Nun soll verglichen werden ob in beiden Zellen Werte eingegeben sind (außer dem "?"-Zeichen). Falls nicht, soll in der Zelle A2 ein "*?*" (Fragezeichen) ausgegeben werden (ich hoffe, dass meine Darstellung nicht zu verwirrend ist).

Den roten Hintergrund habe ich mit einer bedingten Formatierung hingekriegt - Problematisch ist die Ausgabe des Fragezeichens.

Für eine Realisierungsidee wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

